# 1Dx mk2 B&H order status



## brianftpc (May 2, 2016)

I have contacted B&H and they still dont know when this item will specifically ship. They have told me they have 1500 on order. Anyone have anymore info.


----------



## nvsravank (May 2, 2016)

I called them and it was the most useless response I got. 
"We opened back after the holiday just today. We do not have an update on when we can send it for you"
This was in the morning. I don't see any update in the order status nor any email. 

I am so restless. 

PS: I am annoyed but not really angry at BH. I just can't wait.


----------



## brianftpc (May 2, 2016)

I called them at 10:03 their time. Youd think that a release this important would have a little more lead time in when 1500 products were speifically going to arrive.....instead of just popping up 1 day.


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 2, 2016)

I called. Very disappointed with the customer service. Called Adorama placed my order and they threw in a free battery


----------



## kirispupis (May 2, 2016)

I called this morning. Mine should be near the top because I ordered within an hour of release. The representative I spoke to said the cameras were due to arrive on May 6th and they would be sent out right after that. Given that the 6th is a Friday, I'm not expecting the camera to ship until the 9th due to Shabbat.

I would obviously prefer to receive my camera this week, but next week isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 2, 2016)

Adorama sent me an email they are shipping mine today.


----------



## nvsravank (May 2, 2016)

BH got stock today and are shipping them tomorrow! I just completed my verification!
YAY!


----------



## tphillips63 (May 2, 2016)

I'm glad I preordered from Amazon. It shipped yesterday and is arriving today!


----------



## emailfortom (May 2, 2016)

I called yesterday and received the same comment from the support representative who said that due to the fact that they were closed for the holiday the shipment of 1DX's will not be received until this coming Friday. Then I read a post here saying they contacted B&H this afternoon and that the shipment was in...and their camera was going to ship tomorrow. 

So.... I called again and found out that they do have the cameras in stock and they will ship tomorrow.

BTW B&H, Kudo's to you for adhering to your religious values and closing for the holiday.


----------



## Crapking (May 2, 2016)

I just logged in and order atatus has been changed to " In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery"


----------



## ANDRXW (May 2, 2016)

Really excited for this release and so happy people are already getting theirs shipped out.
Hoping my order status updates soon too - haven't been charged yet either though...


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 2, 2016)

Crapking said:


> I just logged in and order atatus has been changed to " In stock, order sent to warehouse Expedited Delivery"



I pre-ordered a couple of hours after they opened on 2/2/16. My status is showing the exact same as yours . . . ;D


----------



## gunship01 (May 2, 2016)

Almost $480.00 in sales tax from Amazon. I'll tell you one place that I will NOT order from.

Post pictures folks!! (Especially low light)


----------



## ahsanford (May 2, 2016)

This is usually the time DXO poops all over the sensor performance.

[Heads to DXO.] 

[Mashes the refresh button.] 

[Tries to think if popcorn is still in the pantry.]

#dxo #fairandbalanced 

- A


----------



## MDR (May 2, 2016)

Mines charged to my credit card, the B&H order form says multiple status as I was only charged for camera suggests the extra batteries are not available yet


----------



## brianftpc (May 2, 2016)

After being told by B&H at 8am this morning that they would not receive a shipment until friday 2 hours later they tried to charge my account. It was denied bc i have to call my bank to authorize such a large transaction. Luckily they held my order and ill be receiving it Wednesday


----------



## KiagiJ (May 3, 2016)

I'm so excited I peed a little. I preordered mine 3 weeks after announcement tho but I'm hoping I still get mine within 2 weeks! :/


----------



## douglaurent (May 3, 2016)

Got mine in central europe one week ago.
The fast video autofocus and autofocus touchscreen are great.
4K video in 24/25fps is possible even with fast CF cards, instead of the super expensive CFast cards.
The camera doesn't work too well with most Tamron lenses.

For the price, it is very annoying that Canon didn't implement an internal timelapse function and also not the HDR photo mode from the last 5D models.

The most disturbing thing is the lack of focus peaking, which would have been very useful for manual lens photography and not only for video. PLEASE CANON DO ADD THIS AS AN UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!

Sony doesn't protect their video department like Canon does, which is VERY refreshing and using the EVF of the A7R2 is way more fun than working with the 1DX2 unfortunately. After working with mirrorless going back to a DSLR is like being set back to stone age in some ways.

At Photokina in september Sony will release the A9, which addresses the few missing DSLR features of the A7 series. If it has 4K 60fps video and at least 6fps photo plus acceptable processing power, I don't see myself using the 1DX2 anymore already in half a year from now on. 

So Canon has to hurry up and deliver mirrorless equivalents of their top DSLR models! Or AT LEAST implement the goodies of other manufacturers like focus peaking!


----------



## davidmurray (May 3, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a good video camera, and seriously considered buying a 1Dx2 for video work because it's a good stills camera and can do video.

Alas the bit depth of the resulting footage is the show-stopper for me - It's not able to produce broadcast quality footage, but for cheaper I can buy a video camera from Sony that produces broadcast quality and has many good features targeting someone with a multi-camera broadcast set up.

So why would I want to pay NZ$11,000 for non-broadcast-quality when I could pay NZ$7,000 for a good broadcast quality video camera and have cash left over for buying a 5D4?

For me 8bit video is too much of a compromise even tho' the colour compression is 4:2:2.


----------



## Frank1125 (May 3, 2016)

I ordered mine from B&H in February right after pre-orders started.
I called this am (5/2) around 9am pst to check on the order status. 
I was immediately issued one while I was on the phone, less the extra back ordered battery.
The customer service rep was happy to help (as all my experiences have been with B&H). 
My shipment confirmation came around 5:30pm same day. 
Being on the west coast, I will receive it Thursday morning.

I hope all those waiting, get theirs soon.


----------



## ERHP (May 3, 2016)

B&H 02/03/2016 WEB In stock, order sent to warehouse Pending... $6061.04

Hopefully will soon know if I'm taking Wednesday or Thursday off. Waiting for CFast cards and batteries, with the batteries still showing no movement.


----------



## Mancubus (May 3, 2016)

Chisox2335 said:


> I called. Very disappointed with the customer service. Called Adorama placed my order and they threw in a free battery



Cool. Original battery?


----------



## douglaurent (May 3, 2016)

Today my central german dealer sent me my 2nd 1DX2 battery. 

But the old ones do work, too - Canon just says for the max fps you need the new batteries. Wasn't able to prove that scientifically. As 4K recordings does also work with fast CF and not only CFast cards, it might not be true.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (May 3, 2016)

To everyone currently receiving, unboxing or are about to receive their 1DXII....congratulations and I'll look forwards to seeing your photos.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 3, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> I'm looking to buy a good video camera, and seriously considered buying a 1Dx2 for video work because it's a good stills camera and can do video.
> 
> Alas the bit depth of the resulting footage is the show-stopper for me - It's not able to produce broadcast quality footage, but for cheaper I can buy a video camera from Sony that produces broadcast quality and has many good features targeting someone with a multi-camera broadcast set up.
> 
> ...



You wouldn't. But if you think a 1DX MkII is a video camera first that takes pictures too you are completely misunderstanding what the 1DX MkII is and who it is aimed at, hint, not you.

Besides, the 1DX MkII is very capable of broadcast quality capture, it might not have the specs you personally want or need, but we will see a lot of footage from them over the next few years vis broadcasting, and the one thing nobody will say is, _"that footage is bad, if only it had been shot with more color depth!"_


----------



## clicstudio (May 3, 2016)

Mine is Shipping today!!!!can't wait!


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 3, 2016)

clicstudio said:


> Mine is Shipping today!!!!can't wait!



Just got off the phone with B&H. Mine is shipping today. Won't get here until Friday (darn that NY to Colorado shipping distance.) But at least according to what he said, I should "have it by the end of the day Friday". ;D

Edit: confirmed as "SHIPPED!" yeah baby. Friday can't get here soon enough.


----------



## John (May 3, 2016)

just found out that my 1dx m2 is shipping out today (T). i live in the ATL area and it supposed to arrive this Th. i'm excited.


----------



## KiagiJ (May 3, 2016)

Well even tho I preordered 3 weeks after announcement I phoned b&h after reading others have, thinking it may help speed things up and they're sending it today! to arrive Friday, sweet. Also, they were going to wait until the wifi and extra battery arrived as I must've chosen all in one shipment back in February not thinking about it, so now they've separated the order to get the body out to me before they receive the rest. I recommend calling as maybe it speeds things up and make sure u separate peripherals if u chose them grouped!


----------



## clicstudio (May 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> This is usually the time DXO poops all over the sensor performance.
> 
> [Heads to DXO.]
> 
> ...



DXO is married to DPR and Sony/Nikon. They have the worst products (I returned the DXO camera within a day)...


----------



## jaayres20 (May 3, 2016)

Received this e-mail yesterday. I am very excited to get ahold of the camera tomorrow!


----------



## JJF (May 3, 2016)

I just got an email from BH that my 1DxII is shipping today, arriving tomorrow.
I'm so excited.
The battery is still pending.

I have a 2nd battery from Amazon, also pending

Jaime


----------



## ed35 (May 3, 2016)

B&H says the original delivery has been fully shipped and that they will need another delivery before other pre-orders such as mine can ship. They had no info on when they would receive another shipment.


----------



## Adelino (May 3, 2016)

Out of curiosity and also for future shopping, why does almost everyone here use B&H? Thanks for any replies


----------



## ahsanford (May 3, 2016)

Adelino said:


> Out of curiosity and also for future shopping, why does almost everyone here use B&H? Thanks for any replies



Historically, B&H offers:


A strong return policy
Get everything you need in one order -- no need to piecemeal one thing at one site, another thing at another site, etc.
Staggering inventory -- they seem to have everything
Pretty solid website
In the US, I want to say they (and Adorama) get new gear first if you're an obsessive about that.

But I've recently pulled all of my business from them due to recent allegations by the US labor department that they run a discriminatory business. I'm stuck with Amazon now.

I previously let B&H slide on a prior poor workplace conditions story. That was never corroborated or picked up by other news agencies, and it appeared to be a muckraking push for the warehouse workers to unionize. 

But the discrimination story did them in for me. 

- A


----------



## ANDRXW (May 3, 2016)

Adelino said:


> Out of curiosity and also for future shopping, why does almost everyone here use B&H? Thanks for any replies



For myself, I'd rather wait an extra day or two than pay $500+ in taxes through Amazon.


----------



## gunship01 (May 3, 2016)

ANDRXW said:


> Adelino said:
> 
> 
> > Out of curiosity and also for future shopping, why does almost everyone here use B&H? Thanks for any replies
> ...



Here, here.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (May 3, 2016)

ed35 said:


> B&H says the original delivery has been fully shipped and that they will need another delivery before other pre-orders such as mine can ship. They had no info on when they would receive another shipment.



Out of curiosity, when did you pre-order?


----------



## DBounce (May 3, 2016)

Adelino said:


> Out of curiosity and also for future shopping, why does almost everyone here use B&H? Thanks for any replies



Read the title of the thread. A better question is why would anyone that purchased elsewhere post under this topic?


----------



## MTCWBY (May 3, 2016)

Mine shipped this morning and will arrive on Friday. Just in time for a couple baseball games the next morning.


----------



## Crapking (May 3, 2016)

Just got my tracking number from BH - no more refreshing the order status
FYI - I placed my order ~ 6AM EST 2/2/16


----------



## Dsyst (May 3, 2016)

Received mine today from Amazon! Pre-ordered on March 16th so Amazon must have plenty.


----------



## SlydeR (May 3, 2016)

Got my shipping notification from B&H at lunchtime today...supposed to reach Miami on Friday. I pre-ordered almost 2 months ago ;D


----------



## kayhikski (May 4, 2016)

SlydeR said:


> Got my shipping notification from B&H at lunchtime today...supposed to reach Miami on Friday. I pre-ordered almost 2 months ago ;D



So B&H is shipping March orders? Would you mind confirming the exact order date?

Actually it would be handy if others could confirm their preorder date so people can track progress on the backlog.

I ordered on 4/1 so am still waiting patiently.


----------



## ANDRXW (May 4, 2016)

kayhikski said:


> SlydeR said:
> 
> 
> > Got my shipping notification from B&H at lunchtime today...supposed to reach Miami on Friday. I pre-ordered almost 2 months ago ;D
> ...



Late preorder here as well...had to pay for class/books before ordering.

Spoke to B&H this morning and they confirmed the previously mentioned notions that all orders have been accounted for and my order 4/15 will have to wait till the next shipment.


----------



## davidmurray (May 4, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> davidmurray said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to buy a good video camera, and seriously considered buying a 1Dx2 for video work because it's a good stills camera and can do video.
> ...



I don't think a 1DX2 is primarily a video camera. If I did I would not have described it as a good stills camera that "can do video. I would have described it as a video camera that "can be used for stills".

8bit video isn't broadcast quality, period. 8bit quality is what cheap n nasty monitors and inferior video cameras do.
Broadcast quality equipment for recording original production footage should generate at least 4:2:2 (but ideally 4:4:4), and use 12bit sample resolution. This is vital so that colour grading can be done in post production.


----------



## brianftpc (May 4, 2016)

how much is 12 bit going to cost someone? If you care about video and want great pictures as well just wait for the 5D mkIV. You only want the 1Dx mk2 if you need 14fps.


----------



## KiagiJ (May 4, 2016)

^ ... and the best low light performance


----------



## ahsanford (May 4, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> You only want the 1Dx mk2 if you need 14fps.



Or if you want the 1D feature set / customization / controls.

Or if you want better low light performance than anything else Canon sells.

Or if you want the best AF system Canon sells.

Or if you want an integrated vertical grip.

Or if you want the toughest rig Canon sells.

Or if you want a boatload more AF flexibility with teleconvertered lenses.

- A


----------



## scottkinfw (May 4, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > davidmurray said:
> ...



No big deal. Get the video camera that meets your needs. This is primarily a stills camera that does great but not broadcast video (by your standards). No sense in getting the wrong tool for the job. 

People here are excited to get the camera fro the job that they need to do. So good for everyone.

sek


----------



## scottkinfw (May 4, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > You only want the 1Dx mk2 if you need 14fps.
> ...



Or can't wait due to upcoming trip etc.

sek


----------



## JohanCruyff (May 4, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > brianftpc said:
> ...


Or if you're a rather affluent victim of the Gear Acquisition Syndrome. 8)


----------



## bandido (May 4, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> Broadcast quality equipment for recording original production footage should generate at least 4:2:2 (but ideally 4:4:4), and use 12bit sample resolution. This is vital so that colour grading can be done in post production.



Davidmurray, Where do you live that you need 4:4:4 12bit video for broadcast? Here in the United States the broadcast requirements for mastering is usually 4:2:2 10bit. Anything above that is for VFX and Cinema. Unless you are doing episodic television, you don't really need to do heavy color grading, just color correction to make it legal. So you are talking about a very specific high-end market.


----------



## ironfreak (May 4, 2016)

A criteria for 5D Mark IV launch is fulfilled now!


----------



## SlydeR (May 4, 2016)

kayhikski said:


> SlydeR said:
> 
> 
> > Got my shipping notification from B&H at lunchtime today...supposed to reach Miami on Friday. I pre-ordered almost 2 months ago ;D
> ...



Ordered 03/10/2016


----------



## kayhikski (May 4, 2016)

SlydeR said:


> kayhikski said:
> 
> 
> > SlydeR said:
> ...



Thanks very much. This is good to hear.


----------



## gts (May 4, 2016)

Place my order at B&H on 03/10/2016. It shipped today, 5/4/2016. It might have shipped a day or two earlier except I was issued a new credit card number after originally placing the order and had to call their verification department to supply the new card number after the original card number was declined.


----------



## ANDRXW (May 4, 2016)

Anyone notice and/or have information on the new kit added to B&H?

Showcases premium kit (card and reader) and an external harddrive.
Doesn't seem to showup on Canons site so I'm curious if its a reputable harddrive or not.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 5, 2016)

davidmurray said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > davidmurray said:
> ...



Oh, I'm sorry, I made the mistake of reading what you wrote, and that started with _*"I'm looking to buy a good video camera"*_!

As for you not being able to work with the 1DX MkII video specs, that is fine, but you're quite a long way up your own butt if you believe the clean uncompressed HDMI output at HD resolution, 4.2.2, 120fps, DCI 4k, etc. can't and won't be used for broadcast.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 5, 2016)

ANDRXW said:


> Anyone notice and/or have information on the new kit added to B&H?
> 
> Showcases premium kit (card and reader) and an external harddrive.
> Doesn't seem to showup on Canons site so I'm curious if its a reputable harddrive or not.



Very interesting that B&H are already throwing in a HDD, and Adorama are throwing in a battery to sweeten the deal. I had a preorder in for the 1DX MkII with B&H but my bank stopped the transaction and blocked my CC as they considered it a 'suspicious transaction' which actually sits fine with me, I'll wait out the preorder rush and see where the price levels off to in six months or so, got a lot more to buy in the mean time anyway and I really like the idea of the 5DSR considering the direction my photography is going.


----------



## ANDRXW (May 5, 2016)

For those ordering/had ordered through B&H, how many of you are also buying a SquareTrade warranty?

I'm wondering if it's a sham(like some of the reviews have stated) and if an issue occurs I just deal with CPS/etc after the 1 year warranty is up or pay for the warranty and hope for the best.


----------



## brianftpc (May 5, 2016)

I would like to thank B&H for keeping my order an extra 24 hours and wasting the 45 bucks I paid to have it shipped over night. As if dealing with their holidays werent enough...or them not even knowing they were getting the 1Dx the same day I called about the order then trying to charge me for it 2 hours later. I think I'll take the 30,000 ive spent over the past few years at B&H and give it to Adorama in the future since they are such halfasses at B&H and are closed on every Jewish Holiday that 99% of the world didnt even know was going on.


----------



## Old Sarge (May 5, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> I would like to thank B&H for keeping my order an extra 24 hours and wasting the 45 bucks I paid to have it shipped over night. As if dealing with their holidays werent enough...or them not even knowing they were getting the 1Dx the same day I called about the order then trying to charge me for it 2 hours later. I think I'll take the 30,000 ive spent over the past few years at B&H and give it to Adorama in the future since they are such halfasses at B&H and are closed on every Jewish Holiday that 99% of the world didnt even know was going on.


I usually buy from B&H but have done some business from Adorama and I thought they were also closed on the Holy Days. Has that changed?


----------



## Frank1125 (May 5, 2016)

I received word this morning from BH that the backordered battery is in and mine will ship today.

To Andrxw: I tend to always buy the SquareTrade warranty and did so with my 1DXM2 order. Knock on wood, haven't had to use it myself. But I never buy Extended Warranties for vehicles


----------



## nvsravank (May 5, 2016)

For what its worth, My interaction with BH has been positive. Did they not know when it will be delivered on Sunday when i called, yes. Did they tell me they can send it out on Tuesday when i called again on Monday, yes.
You know what in a large company, the phone people might not be up on every single event that is happening. For us gear heads the coming of the much awaited 1DX Mark II might be big deal, but for the service desk, it is one of many big deals. I bet the shipment to them was not processed yet on Sunday. So i checked on Monday morning again. Lo and behold it was there! Did they get the stuff out as quickly as possible once they got the shipment - sending 1500 orders in a day with verifications also is a pretty fast turnaround!

I got it on Wednesday morning (I am in NJ so i don't need to pay for 1 day delivery and I rerouted it to a pickup point so that i got at at 9 AM sharp!).

I love BH and will continue to do business with them.


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 6, 2016)

brianftpc said:


> I would like to thank B&H for keeping my order an extra 24 hours and wasting the 45 bucks I paid to have it shipped over night. As if dealing with their holidays werent enough...or them not even knowing they were getting the 1Dx the same day I called about the order then trying to charge me for it 2 hours later. I think I'll take the 30,000 ive spent over the past few years at B&H and give it to Adorama in the future since they are such halfasses at B&H and are closed on every Jewish Holiday that 99% of the world didnt even know was going on.



Wow. It's a good thing you respect people that are different from you....


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2016)

Hi Chisox. 
At the risk of being contrary, respect is a two way street and if you take additional fees for a service you should respect the customer and fulfill that contract, I'd be annoyed in Brian's situation and I'd expect the additional fee to be reimbursed as they failed in their obligation to overnight it. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Chisox2335 said:


> brianftpc said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to thank B&H for keeping my order an extra 24 hours and wasting the 45 bucks I paid to have it shipped over night. As if dealing with their holidays werent enough...or them not even knowing they were getting the 1Dx the same day I called about the order then trying to charge me for it 2 hours later. I think I'll take the 30,000 ive spent over the past few years at B&H and give it to Adorama in the future since they are such halfasses at B&H and are closed on every Jewish Holiday that 99% of the world didnt even know was going on.
> ...


----------



## nvsravank (May 6, 2016)

Hi Graham,
I don't know where you read that overnight was not honored. I feel that Brian paid for overnight to get it first, but is annoyed that BH was not the first to ship. So overnight shipping is wasted. 
At least that is what I get from the tone. 

Ps: I am just guessing. This internet story telling is great!


Valvebounce said:


> Hi Chisox.
> At the risk of being contrary, respect is a two way street and if you take additional fees for a service you should respect the customer and fulfill that contract, I'd be annoyed in Brian's situation and I'd expect the additional fee to be reimbursed as they failed in their obligation to overnight it.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## ANDRXW (May 6, 2016)

Frank1125 said:


> I received word this morning from BH that the backordered battery is in and mine will ship today.
> 
> To Andrxw: I tend to always buy the SquareTrade warranty and did so with my 1DXM2 order. Knock on wood, haven't had to use it myself. But I never buy Extended Warranties for vehicles



Thanks Frank - I figured too, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Very true as well in regards to buying vehicle warranty; in all intensive purposes I'd be more willing to change a faulty/warn part on my car, but wouldn't fathom doing so on a camera.

I'll sit and wait patiently, I know B&H is doing the best they can. After all, they can't ship products that haven't even arrived from Canon anyways.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2016)

Hi nvsravank. 
Ah so they overnighed it ok but did not dispatched for 24H, seems there is still a problem there but it is a more complex issue of notifying a customer that there will be a delay due to a Holy Day. 
Seconded, this Internet story telling is great. Thanks for the alternate view. 

Cheers, Graham. 



nvsravank said:


> Hi Graham,
> I don't know where you read that overnight was not honored. I feel that Brian paid for overnight to get it first, but is annoyed that BH was not the first to ship. So overnight shipping is wasted.
> At least that is what I get from the tone.
> 
> ...


----------



## kayhikski (May 6, 2016)

The rep I spoke to at B&H doesn't know, as of just now, when they are receiving their next shipment.

"Simon R: Unfortunately we do not have an expected arrival date as to when the next shipment will arrive in stock."


----------



## kaptainkatsu (May 6, 2016)

I cancelled my B&H order and ordered from Ritz Camera. They currently have them in stock. I ordered wednesday night and got it today. Use JMA4LV4 to get free overnight (won't help you now but you'll be able to get it tueday)


----------



## nickmford (May 7, 2016)

Seeing 'In Stock' for the premium kit on Canon's website and Ritz Camera has me itching to cancel my B&H pre-order as well.


----------



## ERHP (May 7, 2016)

Mine shipped from B&H Tuesday and arrived Wednesday morning. Finally getting some good light this afternoon so going out to compare it against two days of mostly cloudy shooting.

As an aside, I ordered a spare battery and a Lexar 128GB CFast card last Tuesday(26APR) from Adorama as the B&H site wasn't accepting orders. The 128GB card arrived 05MAY and the battery has been shipped but not supposed to arrive until Monday. Kinda glad the camera arrived with a card.


----------



## JJF (May 8, 2016)

Any of you had any problems with the SquareTrade?
I ordered the 1DxII on 2/2 and the square trade at the same time.
I got the camera on 5/4, but the square trade started on 2/8.
It also gets me upset that on 2/2 the SquareTrade cost $579.
on 5/5 the price was $509. So not only did I loose 3 months I also lost $70.
I sent them a cancellation notice on 5/5, but have yet to reply to me.


----------



## JJF (May 8, 2016)

I forgot to specify I bought the 1DxII and the warranty from B&H.


----------



## bgateb (May 8, 2016)

Ritz Camera still showing them in stock. Just placed an order for overnight (FREE with code "JMA4LV4") -- hoping to have it by Tuesday!

Excited -- moving from a pair of 5D3's to the 1DX2 and a 5DSR for studio work.


----------



## kayhikski (May 10, 2016)

It appears another shipment has arrived at B&H.

My 04/01 preorder with B&H is now showing as "In stock, order sent to warehouse "


----------



## nickmford (May 11, 2016)

Just when you thought you were out they pull ya back in. The order status refresh game begins again  congrats on the status update!


----------



## nickmford (May 13, 2016)

5/1 order, shipped today from B&H and arrives tomorrow via UPS.


----------



## ANDRXW (May 13, 2016)

Ordered mine 4/22 but then canceled/reordered the promotional deal with the external harddrive last week and it looks like its shipping out tomorrow - order was sent to warehouse earlier this evening.

Here's to hoping a quick arrival.


----------



## ethanz (May 14, 2016)

My local retailer wasn't given anymore 1dx's so I searched online and adorama surprisingly had some in stock. I ordered from them and it is shipping, should arrive Monday, just in time for my trip to Europe on Tuesday!


----------



## ethanz (May 17, 2016)

Mine arrived today! As others have said, the live view auto focus is really good. It wasn't as loud as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## CDD28 (May 23, 2016)

Anyone know how far the backorder log goes/how long the wait will be? I just ordered mine on Friday.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 23, 2016)

CDD28 said:


> Anyone know how far the backorder log goes/how long the wait will be? I just ordered mine on Friday.



I spoke with them on Friday. They are waiting for my check to clear (they got the bank check on Thursday). They said that they have cameras in stock and mine should ship Monday.

Maybe check with them tomorrow via chat.

sek


----------

